# Metro 2033 save game?



## xdanisx

C:\\Users\\Admin\\Documents\\4A Games\\Metro 2033.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks alot for the help +1.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk777th* 
Thanks alot for the help +1.

Woot!

Did your friend get to play it?


----------



## Hawk777th

That they did! These games that only have one save slot anymore drive me crazy!


----------



## codejunki

It may have one save slot, but if you starta new game, all of the missions you done will still be there. Just not the current mission you were on.


----------

